# JLabel Text ändern je nach Wahl



## JavaNoob4321 (13. Feb 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe einen JLabel in meine GUI integriert und möchte, dass es je nach wahl der JCheckbox seinen Text ändert....

Bsp.: Test 1 (Wenn JCheckbox 1 geklickt)
        Test 2 (Wenn JCheckbox 2 geklickt)
        Test 3 (Wenn JCheckbox 3 geklickt)

... Natürlich habe ich einen Send und Cancel Button ebenfalls auf der Benutzeroberfläche.... Welche Methode brauche ich denn einfach für JLabel ?!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## truesoul (13. Feb 2012)

JLabel (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

JCheckBox (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Camino (13. Feb 2012)

Den Text eines JLabels kannst du mit der Methode setText(String) ändern. Für die Reaktion auf die Checkbox brauchst du einen ItemListener, den du der Checkbox hinzufügst.


----------



## HimBromBeere (13. Feb 2012)

Hier ist fast das gleiche Problem erläutert... vlcht, hilft´s dir ja:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/131828-jlabels-panel-aktualisieren.html
Scheint irgendwie gerade total IN zu sein, Labels zu verändern


----------

